# Chip McCormick is gone



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Such a huge loss for the industry. 









An Official Journal Of The NRA | Obituary: Chip McCormick, Legendary Gunsmith and Innovator


A true industry legend, Michael “Chip” McCormick, has passed away.




www.shootingillustrated.com


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sad. 

RIP, Chip.

I've been using his stuff forever, it seems.
.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

I have a few of his AR triggers……R. I. P. Mr. McCormick


----------

